# Constant window button clicking sound.. 15 second intervals



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey everyone. I've noticed a clicking sound on the passenger side door that sounds a hair softer than the click made when you hit the window up button and the window is all the way up. It's been going on a couple months now and literally does it every 15 seconds. Ideas?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like a dealer trip to me......I don't recall any posts with this concern, but I hope you post back with the resolution.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Assuming that you don't have anything plugged into the OBDII port, I second Robby's advice to head to the dealer.

You might also make sure it's coming from the door and not the radio.

If it's from the door, the only thing I can think of is something is issuing a "windows up" command. Lock/unlock would generally happen on all doors. After Windows, locks and speakers, I'm out of things that could go "click". Not unless a click beetle has fallen into the door.


----------



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

Has this been happening more since it was cold out? I noticed it on mine as well. I could have sworn it was the window switch for the first two weeks, but I pressed on the door panel while I was driving and it made the exact same noise. I pushed harder and it made the noise louder and a few times, then stopped. It wasn't electrical in nature, just plastic parts creaking/popping. After the car is warmed up on a longer trip, it stops (about 30 min in).

Not sure if it is the exact same, but maybe try pushing on the door panel while cruising down the road.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My Volt makes a similar noise, when its cold, occasionally.


----------



## Dynomike75 (Dec 15, 2017)

Any update on this? Just wondering if you found out if it was anything different. Now that it is in the 40-50 deg range outside, I don't hear mine doing it anymore. I don't know if it is just the cold making the plastic hard and "crackly" or what.


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

I have heard this clicking on my 2017 LT. Mine sounds as though it is coming from the headlamp switch area. I thought perhaps it is some sort of timer for the lights resetting, or something related to the automatic headlights. Strange.


----------



## zabob44 (Jan 18, 2018)

I noticed this on my 2017 LT too. It sounded like a relay clicking inside the door to me.


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

My 2016 Premier is making this noise too and it's driving me nuts. Sounds like a relay click, it's coming from the front doors. I started turning my radio up so I don't have to listen to it.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Just this week, I have noticed a clicking noise from the dashboard area. MY17, 21K miles.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Any follow up to this ever?? Definitely sounds like a relay on mine as well. I'm assuming it's some kind of short in the door wiring harness but without as trip to the dealer or me pulling it apart, it's not worth the trouble. I'll probably bring it in eventually for it though while I'm still under warranty but until then I'll just grumble haha


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I haven't heard my Volt do it in some time.


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm fairly certain it is related to the heated seats in my car. I only seem to hear it when I have the heated seats on.


----------



## LikwidKalyn (Jan 24, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck finding out what this was? My 2018 is doing it.... drivers side, passenger side, drivers side, passenger side.... NON stop when it’s cold out. It’s driving me bat **** crazy!!!!! I’ll have to take it to the dealer but wondering if they can even fix it. So annoying.


----------



## oldmillxxx (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm not a mechanic, but it seems to be tied to the heated seat relay. That is the only time I hear it in my car. Not sure if the same happens on the passenger side...


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

oldmillxxx said:


> I'm not a mechanic, but it seems to be tied to the heated seat relay. That is the only time I hear it in my car. Not sure if the same happens on the passenger side...


Ahh, thats interesting. I'll test that out next time I go for a ride. It absolutely sounds like a relay so I'd be curious to see where that is located. Problem is I think I've gotten used to it though by now haha


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I've never heard this in either of our Gen2s.


----------

